# الفلانتين :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوا )



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*يومك مش فايت لو نسيت خطيبتك 

فى


عيد الحب

:download:
* عيد الحب العالمى:
هناك تاريخ قديم للاحتفال بعيد الحب العالمى يوم 14 فبراير من كل عام، ترجع أسطورة أو تاريخ عيد الحب إلي الاحتفال الروماني القديم. 


حيث كان يوجد مهرجان يسمى مهرجان الخصب ""Luper Calia مهرجان روماني قديم كان يقام في 15 فبراير لضمان الخصب للناس والقطيع والحقول، وفي هذا المهرجان كان يتم التضحية بالخراف والكلاب. وكان الاحتفال يقام علي شرف الإلهة "خونو - Juno" إلهة المرأة والزواج، والإله "بان - Pun" إله الطبيعة. ثم قام البابا "جلاسيس" باقتباس مهرجان الخصب الروماني القديم وتحويله للاحتفال بعيد الحب مع تغيير اليوم ليصبح 14 فبراير بدلاً من 15، ويقام هذا العيد علي شرف القديس الروماني "فالنتين" الذي تم سجنه وإعدامه لمساعدة الآخرين وكان ذلك يوم 14 فبراير عام 270 قبل الميلاد، حيث قام الإمبراطور الروماني "كلاديوس" بإصدار أوامره بعدم الزواج أثناء وقت الحرب لأنه كان يعتقد أن الزواج يضعف من قدرة الرجال والجنود علي القتال في الحروب، لكن القس "فالنتين" ذهب ضد رغبته وكان يقوم بتزويج الأفراد وإقامة احتفالات الزواج، لذلك أصدر أوامره بسجنه. 




"وقد ارتبط هذا اليوم بعد ذلك بإرسال الهدايا والكروت للتعبير عن الحب، وجاء هذا اليوم تخليداًً لذكري القديس "فالنتين" وهو نفس اليوم الذي تم إعدامه فيه ليصبح يوم الحب العالمي.

منقوووووووووووووووول *

*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الفالانتاين أو عيد الحب أو كما يلفظ بالانجليزية (Valentine's Day) في 14 فبراير و 4 نوفمبر في بعض الدول العربية وهو بدأ في الغرب للمحبين والتعبير عن حبهم وتقديم الهدايا و الورود إلي بعضهم

سمي يوم الفالانتاين أو عيد الفالانتاين تيمنا بشهيدين مسيحيين اسمهما فالانتاين ، وقد أرتبط هذا اليوم بالحب والرومانسية منذ العصور الوسطى وذلك بعد أن انتشرت فكرة الحب الغزلي . و في هذا اليوم يتم تبادل الرسائل الغرامية ، وكروت المعايدة ذات الطابع الرومانسي . وبالنسبة لرموز الفالانتاين في العصر الحديث فهناك القلب و الكيوبيد المجنح ، و يتم تبادلها مع الرسائل الغرامية . ومنذ القرن التاسع عشر أنتشرت الرسائل التي تكتب باليد ويتم تبادلها بين الأحباء وأصبحت توزع بالملايين . وقد قدرت جمعية كروت التهنئة أن عدد الكروت التي يتم تبادلها في جميع أنحاء العالم في عيد الفالانتاين وصل الي بليون كارت تقريبا ، مما يجعل عيد الفالانتاين رقم أثنين بعد عيد رأس السنة الميلادية فيما يتعلق بعدد كروت التهنئة المتداولة ، وقد قدرت الجمعية أن النساء يقمن بشراء حوالي 85% من جملة كروت الفالنتاين .

وفي الولايات المتحدة تم الترويج لعيد الفالانتاين من خلال جعله عيدا رسميا ، وقد ظهرت بعض الاتجاهات التي قامت بتسمية يوم الرابع عشر من فبراير بــ ( يوم الوعي للعذاب )






تاريخه
بدأ في كنيسة كاثوليكية على شرف القديس فلنتاين (Saint Valentine) الذي كان يعيش تحت حكم الإمبراطور الروماني كلاديوس الثاني في أواخر القرن الثالث الميلادي، فقد لاحظ الإمبراطور أنَّ العزاب أشد صبرًا في الحرب من المتزوجين الذين يرفضون الذهاب إلى المعركة، فأصدر أمرًا بمنع عقد أي قران، غير أنَّ القس فالنتين عارض ذلك، واستمر في عقد الزواج بالكنيسة سرًّا حتى اكتشف أمره،وقد حاول الإمبراطور بعد ذلك إقناعه بالخروج من إيمانه المسيحي وعبادة آلهة الرومان، ليعفو عنه، ولكن القديس فالنتين رفض ذلك بشدة وآثر التمسك بدينه، فنُفِّذ فيه حُكم الإعدام يوم 14 فبراير، وكانت هذه بداية الاحتفال بعيد الحب إحياءً لذكرى القس الذي دافع عن حق الشباب في الزواج و الحب .





أصله
يوجد اختلاف كثير حول أصل هذا العيد فحسب الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الأحتفال عبارة عن تكريم لشهداء حرب، قيل قس في روما أو أسقف أستشهدا في القرن الثالث وقيل شهيد في شمال أفريقيا. لا يوجد ربط تاريخي دقيق بين القديس فلنتاين وعيد الحب، وفي القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي تم التبرع برفات القديس فلنتاين إلى كنيسة في دبلن في ايرلندا التي أصبحت محجة للناس في 14 فبراير .في 1969 الكنيسة ألغت يوم القديس من تقويمها . وهناك أعتقاد بأنه بدأ في القرن الرابع عشر في إنجلترا و فرنسا و هذا عائد على اسم البحارة الكبير غانو


طيور الحب عند تشوسر :
وقد ظهر ارتباط يوم الفالانتاين بالحب والرومانسية لأول مرة في الأعمال الأدبية - حسب علمنا – في عام 1382 في شعر جيوفري تشوسر " برلمان الحمقى " ، حيث يقول فيه :

" وكان هذا في عيد القديس فالانتاين ، حين يأتي كل طائر ليختار حبيب له "

وقد كتبت هذة القصيدة تكريما للملك ريتشارد الثاني ، ملك أنجلترا ، في عيد خطوبته الأول لآن حاكمة بوهيميا ، وقد أرتبط زواجهما بتوقيع معاهدة بينهما ، وبالفعل تزوجا بعد ثمانية أشهر وكان ريتشارد وقتها عنده ثلاثة عشر أو أربعة عشر عاما ، و آن كانت في الرابعة عشر من عمرها .


أعياد الخصب عند الرومان
ويعد سياق العمل الأدبي لتشوسر " برلمان الحمقى " ذو طابع تقاليدي عتيق ، وحقيقة الأمر لم يكن هناك أي تقاليد أدبية سابقة لتشوسر . ويرجع الأصل الي تلك الأعمال التي تقوم بوصف تقاليد الحياة العاطفية وطرحها في سياق أدبي تظهر فيه كواقع تاريخي الي الأديب ألبان باتلر ، وهو أحد جامعي الأعمال الأدبية النادرة في القرن الثامن عشر ، ومؤلف كتاب " حيوات القديسين " ، وقد تم تخليده من قبل دارسين كبار من العصر الحديث. وفكرة أعتياد الاحتفال بيوم الفالانتاين تم تخليدها بسبب احتفالات الرومان بأعياد الخصب والتي تأتي في نفس وقت عيد الفالانتاين ، حيث أصبحا عيدا واحدا يتم الاحتفال به دوما بصور مختلفة حتى وقتنا الحاضر دون بحث أو تمحيص .


الفالانتاين في السنكسار الكنسي
وفي الرزمانة الليتروجية ( السنكسار ) ، يعتبر اليوم الثاني من شهر مايو هو العيد الكنسي للقديس فالانتاين الخاص بغينوا ، وقد كان هذا القديس واحدا من أساقفة غينوا ، وقد تنيح عام 307 ميلاديا . وقد أخطأ القراء عندما ادعوا ان تشوسر كان يشير الي اليوم الرابع عشر من فبراير على أنه عيد فالانتاين ، أضف الي ذلك حقيقة أن الطيور لا تتزاوج في أنجلترا في منتصف شهر فبراير .





محرقة يوم الفالانتيان
وفي عام 1349 ، يوم عيد الفالانتين ، قام بعض الغوغاء المسيحيين بحرق حوالي 2000 يهودي في مدينة ستراسبرج ، وكان النبلاء هم الذين يقودونهم لارتكاب تلك المجذرة ، فقد كان النبلاء مديونين بمبالغ كبيرة لمرابين يهود ( وتعد الربا خطية لدى المسيحيين ) وقد أتهموا اليهود بتسميم آبار المدينة والتسبب في طاعون دبلىً


المحكمة العليا للحب
ومع استخدام لغة القانون التي تستخدم في المحاكم في أغراض الحب الغزلي ، تم انشاء ما يسمى بـ " المحكمة العليا للحب " في باريس يوم عيد الفالانتاين عام 1400 ، وكانت تلك المحكمة تختص بأمور الحب كافة ، وكانت تتعامل مع عقود الحب ، و الخيانات ، و العنف ضد السيدات ، وكان القضاه يتم أختيارهم بواسطة السيدات على أسس قراءة الشعر .

أقدم قصيدة حب في عيد الفالانتاين
ويرجع تاريخ أقدم قصيدة حب في عيد الفالانتاين - لم تضع - الي عام 1415 ، وهي قصيدة شعرية قام بكتابتها الملك تشارلز ، حاكم أورليانز ، لزوجته ، حين كان محجوزا في برج لندن بعد أسره في معركة الأجينكورت .وكانت احسن قصه حب بين (م&ج)


أساطير الفالانتاين
ومن المحتمل أن تكون معظم الأساطير التي قيلت عن القديس فالانتاين تم تأليفها خلال هذة الفترة ، ومن ضمن هذة الأساطير:

لفالانتاين في أعمال شكسبير
وقد تم ذكر عيد الفالانتاين في مسرحية شكسبير " هامليت " عندما قالت أوفيليا : " غدا عيد الفالانتاين "





رفات القديس فالانتاين
وفي عام 1836 قام البطريرك غانو السادس عشر بمنح رفات القديس فالانتاين الروماني لكنيسة الكارمالايت في شارع وايتفراير في دبلن بأيرلندا . وفي عام 1960 تم تجديد الكنيسة وتم اشهار رفات القديس .


عيد الحب الحديث
بدأ في الغرب في القرن التاسع عشر في شمال أمريكا، من قبل المستعمر البريطاني. وبدأ في الأنتشار في كثير من البلاد الغربية كيوم للمحبين والعشاق يتبادلون فيه هدايا الحب، ويغلب اللون الأحمر كرمز، وقد لعبت الرأسمالية في ترسيخ العيد حيث نسبة المبيعات تقدر بالملايين في أمريكيا وأوروبا واليابان. 


:download:​​​


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2009)

موسوعه راااااااااااااائعه 

كل عيد حب وانتى طيبه 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## totty (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع

فى معلومات كتييييييير كنت اول مره اعرفها

ميرسى يا قمررررررررر خالص

وهابى فلانتين داى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*مجهود اكتر من رائع*
*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*
*وانتي طيبة*​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

:download:



شكرا لتشجيعك ورقتك 

استاذة كاندى 

احلى Roka_Jesus

اظرف تويتى 



:download:

​


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*كالعاده

مجهود رائع لموضوع جميل

الرب معكم

شكــــــــــــــرا​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 نوفمبر 2009)

موسوعة اكثر من رااااااااااائعة
تستاهلي احلى تقييم 
كل عيد حب وانتِ طيبة
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة دى

شكرا ليك

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (5 نوفمبر 2009)

كالعادة اصدق كلمات يكون قائلها استاذ النهيسى 

وروعة الرقة كلها دائما فى تعليقاتك يا ايتها الملكة العراقية 

والتشجيع كلة من تاسونى كوينا لاختها الغلبانة asmicheal

:download:
بعد اذن استاذة دونا نبيل المراقب العام
ساهديهم  حصريا تلك الصور 
مع وعد بتنفيذ اوامر عدم نزول صور الا فى منتدى الصور 

:download:


----------



## M a r i a m (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد موسوعة جميلة جدا ياقمر للفلانتين
ميرسي ليكي كتير
وكل سنة وانتى طيوبة وسكر


----------



## asmicheal (11 فبراير 2010)

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (11 فبراير 2010)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2010)

*موسوعة هايلة
تسلم ايديكى
وهابى فلانتين تو يو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## asmicheal (11 فبراير 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (11 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

*جميييييييييييييييل
كل سنة والدنيا مليانة حب
 لكن بهدى الورد وقلبى  دة لأجمل حب لآلهى  يسوع  له كل المجد وليس سواه
*​*   إلهى هو الحب كله









*


----------



## asmicheal (12 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (12 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (12 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2010)

عايز صور فيها بابا يسوع مع القلوب ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## asmicheal (12 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (12 فبراير 2010)

يعنى علشان مخكم ما يروحش كدة وكدة 

الفالنتين 



*حصريا *

*للمخطوبين *
*والمتزوجين *

احمممممممممممممممممممممممممم​


----------



## asmicheal (12 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (12 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (12 فبراير 2010)

:download:


*الفالنتين *

*للمخطوبين *
*و*
*المتزوجين *

*حصريا *





​


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

مجهود جبار يا اسميشال

كل الشكر الك جاء بوقته

هههههههههههههههههه

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اسماشيل على الموضوع المتكامل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## طحبوش (12 فبراير 2010)

موسوعة جميلة جدا و جت في وقتها ربنا يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (13 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (13 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (13 فبراير 2010)

​







​ 






​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
ب

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 






​​​


----------



## asmicheal (13 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (13 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 فبراير 2010)

اسفة لو هبوظ الموضوع بردى بس عاجبنى نشاطط وشغلك الجميل فية 
تسلم ايــــــــــدك حبيبتى
وربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## asmicheal (13 فبراير 2010)

تايهة فى الدنيا قال:


> اسفة لو هبوظ الموضوع بردى بس عاجبنى نشاطط وشغلك الجميل فية
> تسلم ايــــــــــدك حبيبتى
> وربنا يبارك تعبك


 

:download:

ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى 

انت تنورى الموضوع بتشريفك فية 

وانتى الجمال نفسة  بر قة مشاركتك المنسابة بنعومة من شفتيك 

اتمنى ان ارى ارائك بكل موضوعاتى 


ولا اعتقد انك تايهة فى الدنيا 
من يملك لسان حلو مثلك 

ويمكنة ان يرى من موضوعاتى الغلبانة  شيىء يستحق التعليق 

اكيد انسانة جميلة 

اتمنى لك اسم يدل اكثر على شخصك الجميل ولسانك الحلو


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## asmicheal (12 فبراير 2016)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (11 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)

موضوع جميل asmicheal 
تسلم ايدك 
وكل فلانتين انت بكل حب وخير وسعادة



​


----------



## asmicheal (13 فبراير 2019)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 14 فبراير 2019







​


----------



## asmicheal (13 فبراير 2021)

*
كل سنة وكلكم طيبين 2021​*


----------

